
Samsung starts mass producing PCIe SSDs with 1400MB/s read speeds - rhapsodyv
http://www.geek.com/chips/samsung-starts-mass-producing-pcie-ssds-with-1400mbs-read-speeds-1559177/
======
SEJeff
I'm sure Fusion-IO are none too pleased about this news.

~~~
spartango
Fusion-IO thus far has competed in an entirely different space: datacenter-
grade PCIe SSDs. They not only boast the use of fast PCIe interface, but also
software and hardware design that supposedly are tailored to datacenter-type
workloads (e.g. databases).

These Samsung drives are not quite suited to datacenter use, at least in their
current form; from the use of the mini-pcie interface to their controllers and
firmware. Perhaps this will change, but that will be in an entirely separate
product.

~~~
blibble
optimised especially for customers with lots of money to burn, but no actual
data to show how? sounds like snake oil to me!

